# Thermometers for WSM



## walt408 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just purchased a WSM and have a few questions about thermometers:

1. How do you run the cable for digital thermometers to the outside without doing damage to the cable? Between the lid and the middle cooking seckion? Through the lid vent?

2. Where and how do you place the digital probe inside the smoker?

3. Do you replace the stock thermometer in the lid? With what? Is the hole size standard?


----------



## graybeard (Mar 21, 2010)

I wood drill a hole for the probe. 
Place probe meat level. A block of wood works great.
Just leave the stock therm in place butt use a digital for meat and drum temp. 

beard


----------



## acemakr (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm 'goin to guess that The Dude Abides and Chisoxjim will be by shortly but....rather than drill a hole, why not run the probe cable through the charcoal door?


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 21, 2010)

Cajun Bandit makes these great grommets for just that purpose.


----------



## walt408 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope so.

Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 22, 2010)

I dont use any additional thermometers anymore(I used one for the first couple smokes and took note of the variance of the lid therm to the racks).  I now gauge what i am doing by the lid therm and by putting my hand over the top vent. I am old school I guess, and try not to overthink bbq.  

Get your charcoal/lump set up right, and the bottom vents right, and the WSM just chugs along around 230 for hours.


----------



## dangermouse (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to run through the door, since it leaked anyway.  But I bought the WSM upgrade package from Cajun Bandit, and those grommets are great.  The upgraded door doesn't leak at all, so having the grommets to run through are nice.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 22, 2010)

For my first run I used just the lid therm and it seemed to be fairly accurate. But I am going to get some grommets for getting probes into the meat on the lower rack, just for sheer convenience. Meat on the upper rack I just stick with my quick read dial therm.


----------



## loosechangedru (Jun 17, 2011)

I gotta get those grommets! Until that happens, is there a reason one couldn't run it through the lid vent?


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jun 17, 2011)

I just mash it between the lid and the midsection haven't had problem yet

Hope this helps


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2011)

LooseChangeDru said:


> I gotta get those grommets! Until that happens, is there a reason one couldn't run it through the lid vent?




You can run it thru the lid vent.


----------

